# Swyves possibly sets a record!



## jester.

*Congratulations to swyves who has managed to reach the first milestone within less than two weeks.*

 You might possibly have set up a WR record, but I'm not sure. 

Maybe someone with more WR experience can confirm this.
_*
I hope you'll continue your work here in the forum for a very long time.
You could actually reach 10,000 posts within 20 weeks!

Congratulations on your  1  posts!
*_​


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

I concur, your help has been endless and you seem to be skyrocketing through posts (every one of your posts is helpful as well which makes it even better).

Many many many thanks and congratulation!!


----------



## panjandrum

At 110 posts each day I reckon swyves are actually five people working as a team, each swyve with his own connection.
Trouble is, I can't think of any way that team could match the consistent quality and helpfulness of swyves' contributions here.
Well done to one or all of you


----------



## VenusEnvy

Swyves: Wow! You rock at this! Keep it up! This  might help you get through all of those posts. Or, maybe this is more your cup of tea, erm, coffee. Or, maybe you're a bigger fan of positive encouragement. Either way, keep it up!


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

That's cool, congrats Swyves


----------



## Setwale_Charm

That`s what I told him privately this morning! I think we have come across a really committed linguist.


----------



## Moritzchen

Swy, you were at 980 last night! I thought I had time to prepare but Noooo, you had to go ahead and do your thing which by the way you do very well. You are an asset to this forum and I appreciate your input which has taught me a lot. Thank you.


----------



## Moogey

Congratulations! I agree with panjandrum! Let me tell you what I told him (them?) yesterday



			
				Me said:
			
		

> Your post rate is 100 posts per day, or so. If you stick around for another two years keeping your 100 posts a day rate you'll have 74,000 posts  Our current highest is almost 17,000



Keep it up!

-M


----------



## fenixpollo

Congratulations on your milestone, and thank you for all of your collaboration in the forums.  It looks like you have become the new poster child for WR addiction.  Welcome to the ranks of the language phreaks! 

_*Happy Postiversary, swyves! *_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

He actually seems to have got scared at the idea and run away


----------



## Moritzchen

I told him to come by this morning.


----------



## swyves

Nope, just catching up on a bit of sleep, at last. Thank you all so much, and Panjandrum, a big thankyou from all of Team Swyves. Oh, and fenixpollo, where did you get that photo of me?

I don't think I need to mention that I love being here and think you're all great. Now; I think I have another few hundred posts to do this evening.

all my love

swyves

PS very impressed, in a slightly scared way, when I notice that j3st3r got this thread started within *7 minutes* of my thousandth post. Good spy skills!


----------



## danielfranco

Cool deal, pickle!
That's pretty impressive. I want to thank you in the name of all of us who worry that we are addicted to the WRF's. You have shown us that we really are just mildly attracted to them!!!!
I think you're going about ten times as fast as I am into the ten-thousand mark!
Thank you for all your help in these last two weeks!


----------



## padredeocho

I agree, congrats!!!


----------



## swyves

I do feel slightly like a junky being congratulated on his habit!


----------



## ireney

swyves you are a junky congratulated on his habit by other junkies so that makes sense in a way 

Congratulations


----------



## fenixpollo

swyves said:


> ...Oh, and fenixpollo, where did you get that photo of me?!


 J3st3r and I have our sources... 

By the way... care to reveal any information about the members of Team swyves or what the name means?


----------



## Whodunit

*Wow, Swyves! Gratulation!*
* Ich freue mich schon auf deine ersten Besuche im Deutschforum. *​


----------



## ILT

Congratulations swyves! I have to share another picture of you 

More important than the number of posts is the quality, and your posts are very helpful and full of knowledge. Congratulations!


----------



## Outsider

Fantastic, Swives!
​


----------



## Fernita

*Swyvessssssssssssssssssssssss, yesssssssssssssssssss!!!!*

*You´re great not only for the record but also for your help!!*

*By this time you´ll probably be  reaching your 2000 posts *

*Anyway, CONGRATS AND THANKS!!!*

*Fernita  *​


----------



## elroy

Sincere congratulations on making 1000 (1200+ since this thread was started less than 48 hours ago!  ) fine contributions to the forums.  You possess a wealth of knowledge, and you share that knowledge generously and enthusiastically.


----------



## KateNicole

Oh my, 1000 in two weeks?!  I don't even know what to say!  Congratulations, and here's to many more!


----------



## Kelly B

Quantity often does not imply quality, yet you've managed to achieve a remarkable level of both. Congratulations!


----------



## loladamore

Well done that man! ​ 
Now, clean your computer and go outside and get some fresh air...


----------



## lily8

*CONGRATULATIONS! *​ 
* contextaholic fellow forero!* ​ 
I'm amazed!  Over one thousand posts in such a short amount of time... and all of them are just FANTASTIC. ​ 
 _Keep it up!_ ​


----------



## jester.

swyves said:


> PS very impressed, in a slightly scared way, when I notice that j3st3r got this thread started within *7 minutes* of my thousandth post. Good spy skills!



I had already spotted your remarkable activity before, so I just had do create the thread


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Looks like he has decided to make a break and is enjoyed his hard-earned rest


----------



## rsweet

Wow! Good *and* fast.
Congratulations! ​


----------



## frida-nc

Halloo Friend, Very Well Done!
frida


----------

